

Let's block all referrals from TC - whalesalad

I personally don't want to see the crowd from Techcrunch here on the site. Blocking the traffic won't really change things... but damn this might suck.
======
dfranke
That's silly. The way to maintain a community is to control who sticks around,
not who randomly stumbles across you in the first place.

------
cstejerean
no need to take such measures. just disallow folks from submitting articles
and voting under a certain karma level. they need to earn the right to
participate based on making worthwhile comments.

We can automatically remove any user with a karma level too low (-20?). So new
users have a choice: make good comments and participate in the discussion, or
start get banned relatively quickly for making digg/reddit level comments.

------
ivankirigin
Worrying like this is a sign of lameness that you should fear. I'm all for
community. But the whining I've seen on sites like reddit and digg is a huge
turnoff.

------
jgrahamc
No, that's silly.

If you don't want HN to suck then do two things: vote up good stories on the
New page, vote down stupid comments.

------
orion
Wow! Rough attitude there. Less coffee, more Cheerios :) Hopefully new users
who find Hacker News from Tech Crunch will be good contributors, but
eventually there will (hopefully) be more users, and I'm not sure the source
properly indicates the quality of the user referred.

~~~
kompiebutut
i really hope so

------
earle
there's several ways to skin a cat my friend.

